# Compatibilité disque dur ibook g4



## kebasc (24 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tout le monde.

Je débutes tout juste sur Mac, et j'ai un disque dur à changer sur un ibook g4 1.42 ghz.

Ma question est la suivante, pouvons nous mettre n'importe quel disque dur 2.5'' ide, par exemple provenant d'un pc portable classique dessus.

J'ai essayé de booter pour reinstaller le disque dur et mac os, le probleme c'est que le disque dur que j'ai recu n'est pas reconnu par l'utilitaire disque. C'est un samsung de 160 go.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2011)

kebasc a dit:


> Bonjour à tout le monde.
> 
> Je débutes tout juste sur Mac, et j'ai un disque dur à changer sur un ibook g4 1.42 ghz.
> 
> ...



N'importe quel disque IDE fait l'affaire (un Samsung de 160 Go, c'est ce que j'ai dans mon iBook G4).

Par contre, si tu ne vois pas ce disque dans "Infos système Apple" (menu pomme -> à propos de ce Mac -> plus d'infos), alors, il y a deux possibilités :

- Le disque dur que tu mets est aussi H.S. que l'ancien
- le problème ne vient pas du disque dur, mais de la carte mère (j'ai eu le problème avec un PowerBook G4 12" qui du jour au lendemain ne voyait plus son disque dur interne, alors que le dit disque monté dans un boîtier Firewire, il le voyait très bien. Après un changement de carte mère, tout est rentré dans l'ordre).

Mais cela dit, il faudrait que tu pense à lire les annonces "à lire avant de poster" lorsqu'il y en a en tête de forum, parce que les disques internes, ce n'est pas dans "Périphériques et accessoiress" qu'on en parle. On déménage.


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Février 2011)

A tu formater ton disque dur avec l utilitaire du dvd d install http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html


----------

